# YoutubeTV app video freezes while audio continues



## sandersx2

I have a wired Tivo Stream 4K and since the latest update, I constantly get video freezing while the audio continues playing. I have a great connection, fast internet, and still have not been able to figure out a solution. Its almost unbearable to watch because of how often it freezes. If I back up and then fast forward, it continues to play. I've tried a factory reset, deleting YTTV and reinstalling, rebooting router and Tivo Stream 4k and nothing makes a difference. Help! Any suggestions?


----------



## scottchez

I have the same problem. 
I think the Youtube TV update broke it.
So bad I switched back to FireTV for now.
I also tried everything like resets. How do you open a ticket with Youtube tv or Tivo, hope they are reading this.
Not usable, need to roll back last update.


----------



## Alex_7

scottchez said:


> I have the same problem.
> I think the Youtube TV update broke it.
> So bad I switched back to FireTV for now.
> I also tried everything like resets. How do you open a ticket with Youtube tv or Tivo, hope they are reading this.
> Not usable, need to roll back last update.


Go to settings -> Apps - Youtube TV -> Uninstall updates
This will revert the Youtube TV app to an older version


----------



## scottchez

Still not usable
Must not be a YouTube TV update as there was nothing to roll back. Or maybe once I reinstalled the rollback option is not there.
Also today there was an Andriod Update, I did that, rebooted twice, reinstalled again.
Still not working.
Seems worse on local ABC and NBC channels , can reproduce quickly on them. Other channels work great.


----------



## scottchez

I also tried Ethernet connection and Wireless, no change.
Video keeps locking up.
So not happy, I am past the return period.
My choice now is buy something else for the other room or switch to Sling I guess.


----------



## fattymcbuckles

You could try to completey uninstall YouTube tv. Then go to play store and turn off automatic updates for your apps. Then side load an older version apk of YouTube tv from here

YouTube TV - Watch & Record Live TV APKs - APKMirror


----------



## Alex_7

fattymcbuckles said:


> You could try to completey uninstall YouTube tv. Then go to play store and turn off automatic updates for your apps. Then side load an older version apk of YouTube tv from here
> 
> YouTube TV - Watch & Record Live TV APKs - APKMirror


This ^


----------



## Moebius

I was seeing this before the most recent update, but what's strange is that (for me at least) it's only on certain channels and only when watching live TV. I never see the freeze when watching something recorded. I've seen other posts of people seeing similar problems on other devices, so it may be more of a YTTV problem than specifically TiVo Stream.


----------



## scottchez

I can repeat this issue constantly on TIvo. Plug in a Firetv or Roku into same tv and same HDMI and never an issue. Has to be a Tivo issue


----------



## kschrobi

Alex_7 said:


> This ^


Also having this same issue as the others with video freezing mostly on youtube tv local channels and pbs. The Stream is a great little device so hopefully this is an easy fix. 
Has anyone installed an older version of the youtubetv app and know which is the latest version without the issue? Also which architecture is the stream 4k armeabi-v7a, arm64-v8a or x86?


----------



## Alex_7

Maybe google broke the youtube tv app on the tivo stream to force users to buy the chromecast with google tv..


----------



## osu1991

I noticed it happening today on my TS4K in the office while I had the noon local news on. It worked perfect on ESPN before that for the Big 12 basketball game.


----------



## Alex_7

What app version do you guys have installed?


----------



## kschrobi

Alex_7 said:


> What app version do you guys have installed?


I just installed the 1.10.04 apk - armeabi-v7a architecture and it appears to be working fine for the local channels that used to freeze. 
Here is the apk:YouTube TV - Watch & Record Live TV (Android TV) 1.10.04 (arm-v7a) APK Download by Google LLC - APKMirror


----------



## Alex_7

kschrobi said:


> I just installed the 1.10.04 apk - armeabi-v7a architecture and it appears to be working fine for the local channels that used to freeze.
> Here is the apk:YouTube TV - Watch & Record Live TV (Android TV) 1.10.04 (arm-v7a) APK Download by Google LLC - APKMirror


Nice, I was just about to suggest downloading an older version


----------



## kschrobi

I spoke too soon and abc froze for me now on the older version of youtube tv. Must be an issue with the tivo stream device.


----------



## kschrobi

Also noticed last night that switching the video format to 480p fixes the issue of freezing video. Not really an ideal fix but its something. Is there a way to report this issue to tivo so they can take a look? It must be a codec issue with local channels or at least something that can be easily detected in their logs.


----------



## 241705

Has anyone contacted TiVo Support about this and received any helpful response? Or, any response at all? I'm curious what they've said.


----------



## moyekj

I use TS4K with YTTV fairly frequently to play back cloud recordings and have yet to run into any issues. (Don't tune to anything live though).


----------



## scottchez

Issue is only with live channels like NBC and ABC. Possible codec issue
Open a Tivo case Three weeks ago. Still no answer other than reboot or reset and we cant duplicate the issue. Maybe if everyone opens a case they will believe us that there is an issue. They


----------



## 241705

scottchez said:


> Issue is only with live channels like NBC and ABC. Possible codec issue
> Open a Tivo case Three weeks ago. Still no answer other than reboot or reset and we cant duplicate the issue. Maybe if everyone opens a case they will believe us that there is an issue.


Thanks for taking the time to respond to my question. Unfortunate that customer support is about as bad as I remember.


----------



## jjwallack

Having the same issue


----------



## scottchez

Seems to be getting worse as more updates or changes happen more come here to find a solution.
There are no solutions right now so I decided to test SLING again with a free trial.


----------



## Brad Robinson

SAME ISSUE !!
I only see it on NBC ( through local provider ) but also saw it on their sister fox station as well. Tonight, it even started on CW network and PBS locals.
I have opened a ticket and had it escalated.


----------



## Brad Robinson

Brad Robinson said:


> SAME ISSUE !!
> I only see it on NBC ( through local provider ) but also saw it on their sister fox station as well. Tonight, it even started on CW network and PBS locals.
> I have opened a ticket and had it escalated.


**This is not sustainable. This is now more than one network. I have two of these and will dump them in a heartbeat and order some Amazon Fire Sticks which I have confirmed do not have the issue on other tv's.


----------



## scottchez

I called Tivo , it was like they did not believe me. They even tried it on their local channels and said it worked fine.
Problem is we all live in different cities. What if it is a Codex issue where some locals compress different or use different compressions then feed it to Youtube and the TIVO just cant handle it.
FireTV and Roku work fine.
The Tivo support person wanted screen shots, still not believing me.

I really think we need more to call in and open cases. They dont think there is an issue, if that is the case, they they are not even trying to fix this right now.

If you got one on Amazon be sure to post on there that it does not work with YouTube as I think Tivo reads those more as it is a sale channel they support and sponsor.
Also you would be doing a community service in case future buyers of the product also use Youtube TV, it is really not usable right now.


----------



## 241705

I don't use YouTubeTV so I can't help out with logging a ticket, but do believe it could be a problem with the hardware/codec. I was having problems with playback of some OTA channels (mostly SD) when using the "Hardware Decoder" option with the ChannelsDVR app. Those problems seemed to go away with the most recent TS4K update, but I wouldn't be surprised if there's something hiding in there that affects the YouTubeTV playback of some channels. Best of luck and please update if you make any progress.


----------



## moyekj

I'm starting to see YTTV recordings (not live which I don't use) get video freezes while audio continues. Have to use trick play to fix it. Looks like TiVo really botched video codecs in this update.


----------



## thomas_k

Same problem here - video freezing. Sometimes on live streams, sometimes recordings. Some channels almost never freeze while others do it constantly - IFC and TV Land seem particularly bad.

Changing video output to 480p seemed to fix the problem - but I'm not going to do that.

My guess is the TS4K doesn't have the power to run the YTTV app and do decoding/decrypting at the same time. Or maybe there is a problem with a video buffer or the HDMI implementation.

I did call YTTV and complain - they said the TS4K isn't supported but they gave me a 50% off for one month.


----------



## fattymcbuckles

Tried my 4K stream and can confirm that YouTube tv freezes up.Even tried uninstalling YouTube tv and sideloading an older version but it made no difference. Obviously,the last update broke YouTube tv. Does TiVo even test these boxes before pushing an update? YouTube tv worked fine before TiVo pushed this last update. I guess I’ll have to use shield,Google tv or fire stick for YouTube tv. Just ridiculous.Come on TiVo,get your act together.


----------



## 241705

thomas_k said:


> I did call YTTV and complain - they said the TS4K isn't supported...


I just assumed it was, but the TS4K is not listed on the YTTV "Supported Devices" page.


----------



## davidg716

I have 2 Tivo Streams in my family at 2 different houses and they both have this issue. Customer support refuses to acknowledge its an issues, they just keep giving me troubleshooting steps to try.


----------



## scottchez

Been using Sling, it works good but the CLoud DVR does not store much.
It is almost like per the SLING CONTRACT with Tivo, they must break or not Support YouTube TV, it is no longer usable. I really miss it.
May have to sell all my Tivo Streams and buy FireTVs now.


----------



## Jason101

Came across this thread, and just purchased a Stream 4K. For what its worth to everyone on here, I was having this exact same issue with my Verizon Stream 4k, so I went and purchased the Tivo Stream 4k hoping it was my Verizon box but sadly that wasn't the case. So the problem is NOT isolated to just the Tivo Stream. I was speaking with YouTube TV support who ran some troubleshooting and had me send device logs. A few days later, after looking at the logs, they called me back to acknowledge there is an issue that they need to look into. They will follow-up with me when they have a fix ready. I also have a MiBox Android box and the YTTV app does the same thing there as well.


----------



## fattymcbuckles

Jason101 said:


> Came across this thread, and just purchased a Stream 4K. For what its worth to everyone on here, I was having this exact same issue with my Verizon Stream 4k, so I went and purchased the Tivo Stream 4k hoping it was my Verizon box but sadly that wasn't the case. So the problem is NOT isolated to just the Tivo Stream. I was speaking with YouTube TV support who ran some troubleshooting and had me send device logs. A few days later, after looking at the logs, they called me back to acknowledge there is an issue that they need to look into. They will follow-up with me when they have a fix ready. I also have a MiBox Android box and the YTTV app does the same thing there as well.


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## scottchez

So could be an issue with the OS version and not the hardware. Several brands use this OS. Surprised it took a month to narrow this down. Sad


----------



## Moebius

I really hope they figure out something soon. YTTV is my primary tv streaming and it’s become pretty much unusable on my bedroom tv where the stream is. I’m about to the point where I’m going to have to give up on the stream and get another device for this TV.


----------



## davidg716

At least the problem is finally acknowledged on the tivo support page as a known issue...

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## scottchez

Too late, I already switched to Sling and bought the Air TV2 so I have all the locals and sub channels I want with a 2TB HD
Guess their Business Model plan worked, now I am in the Tivo Sling world. Tivo got a small kickback when I signed up.


----------



## moyekj

Was forced to switch to a Fire Stick 4K in place of TS4K because of this issue. For certain YTTV recordings playback would video freeze constantly making it super annoying. Not a fan of the Amazon advertising on Fire Stick but at least video freeze problem on playback goes away.


----------



## dsa1971

This is happening for me on the mlb.tv games on YTTV. I have to switch to a different channel and then back to correct it. It never lasts long


----------



## mwhip

Same problem and so annoyed. Mostly because I like the remote for the Stream since it turns my tv on and off, switches inputs, and controls volume of the sound bar.


----------



## siratfus

This is so annoying. I actually haven't used the TS4k for awhile. Been using the Fire Cube, but their update recently causes basketball games on Youtube TV to jitter. So I went back to the TS4k to see if it was a universal problem. Turns out, it isn't. Game is nice and smooth on the TS4k, but now this freezing thing. LOL! I did a Restart, then Reset. Still having this issue. You want anything to work right, just gotta pay for a Shield. I have the Shield in my family room, and it never has problems.


----------



## andybech

Only thing that works for me is 480p resolution. Which of course is not a fix. Since most of the broadcast is in 720p it does make me scared for all these devices once we start to get actual live 4K programming in some quantity. Pretty annoyed with the support that keeps asking us to do things that probably won't work. This is probably more Tivo's fault than Youtube TV, but they should at least be honest with us that there is no fix and (on YTTV's end) throw us a coupon for a discount on a streaming stick that should work correctly.


----------



## davidg716

scottchez said:


> Guess their Business Model plan worked, now I am in the Tivo Sling world.


I think this is exactly why they are in no hurry to fix the YTTV issue...


----------



## Jason101

Jason101 said:


> Came across this thread, and just purchased a Stream 4K. For what its worth to everyone on here, I was having this exact same issue with my Verizon Stream 4k, so I went and purchased the Tivo Stream 4k hoping it was my Verizon box but sadly that wasn't the case. So the problem is NOT isolated to just the Tivo Stream. I was speaking with YouTube TV support who ran some troubleshooting and had me send device logs. A few days later, after looking at the logs, they called me back to acknowledge there is an issue that they need to look into. They will follow-up with me when they have a fix ready. I also have a MiBox Android box and the YTTV app does the same thing there as well.


A follow-up to my earlier post. I went ahead and purchased yet another android TV box -- Verizon Stream TV 4k (2nd Generation), which runs Android 10, and this problem is NOT present on that device. I've had it for about a week and can stream YouTube TV all day long in HD and it never freezes. Although the YTTV app is the same version #, the UI has some slight differences, so it must be something specific to Android 10. To be clear, the previous version of this device, the original Verizon Stream TV, is impacted by the freezing issue, so I suspect that Android Version 10 is the key here.


----------



## rick.jiii

I have the same problem 
Sling works just like it always did 
But YouTubetv freezes on all video content after about a minute or two.


----------



## Sequoia225

This issue goes back AT LEAST 6 months as someone mentioned it then on Reddit. 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/youtubetv/comments/j306y0

I am new to the Tivo STream 4K as of a month or so ago, and have been getting this issue constantly on YTTV, various channels. 
This is ridiculous. 
I just turned on this morning to watch CNN and I cant get it to play more than 10 -20 seconds before freezing. Works fine if I pull it up on my laptop on a browser, so would stand to reason the issue is not YTTV. 
This is my first "streaming device", as I gave up Cable a short time ago. This and other issues with these devices are making me question that decision. 
Cmon Tivo, I have been a Tivo user for decades and been quite a fan and used to be impressed with the support and quality of your products. This issue is at least 6 months old.


----------



## wicketr

My wife was watching an old episode of This is Us, and apparently older episodes from before this issue started stream PERFECTLY fine. But more recent episodes do not. So it's not necessarily some update that Tivo did to break it.

Comparing the stats for nerds, they are using different versions of the AVC1 codec despite being played back to back.

Good stream: AVC1.64002a
Sticking stream: AVC1.4d402a

I feel like there's a bug in there with the newer encoder that YouTubeTV is now using that's causing this issue. This could be why it's happening on more and more channels as they're rolling out the updated encoder across their channels. Whether it's something on Tivo's side or YouTube's side to fix, i don't know. They BOTH need to work on this issue like yesterday.


----------



## mwhip

Went and picked up a Google TV Chromecast and sold the TiVo 4k on offerup. Problem solved.


----------



## Sequoia225

mwhip said:


> Went and picked up a Google TV Chromecast and sold the TiVo 4k on offerup. Problem solved.


I am not going to put up with this for too much longer, from either company. I think its on Tivo's end, but YTTV should be just as concerned and pressuring Tivo to get this fixed finally. Saving money from cutting cable is only worth it if the alternatives actually work. As it stands, this is more frequent problems hindering any watching live tv than the Tuning adapter problems I had with TivoDVR/Cable that I wanted to get away from.


----------



## JaneMG

mwhip said:


> Same problem and so annoyed. Mostly because I like the remote for the Stream since it turns my tv on and off, switches inputs, and controls volume of the sound bar.


Same issue. Spent hours and hours to no avail. Only happens with TiVo 4K Stream with YouTube TV stations such as CNN and MSNBC. Excellent internet connection, as checked by visit from friendly Xfinity tech, everything just fine - except the 4K Stream w YYTV. Started happening a couple of weeks ago and is now unbearable. I really would like to resolve or will need to get another streaming device.


----------



## JaneMG

Sequoia225 said:


> I am not going to put up with this for too much longer, from either company. I think its on Tivo's end, but YTTV should be just as concerned and pressuring Tivo to get this fixed finally. Saving money from cutting cable is only worth it if the alternatives actually work. As it stands, this is more frequent problems hindering any watching live tv than the Tuning adapter problems I had with TivoDVR/Cable that I wanted to get away from.


***exactly***


----------



## scottchez

I really love the TIVO remote.
QUESTION: will it work on FireTV or say a Google TV if I use button mapper and somehow link the remote to the other device?

Really this all comes down to is the Tivo Stream is not usable, but love the remote.
Im out the $39.95 but trying to gain some of that cost back by using the remote?
Ideas?


----------



## crackers8199

scottchez said:


> I really love the TIVO remote.
> QUESTION: will it work on FireTV or say a Google TV if I use button mapper and somehow link the remote to the other device?
> 
> Really this all comes down to is the Tivo Stream is not usable, but love the remote.
> Im out the $39.95 but trying to gain some of that cost back by using the remote?
> Ideas?


it does, and that's exactly what i'm doing. replacing the ts4k with a chromecast google tv, and using the tivo remote with it. taking the actual ts4k out for target practice before i set it on fire and then blow it up. actually going to purchase two more remotes for other TVs w/ CCGTV devices, the remotes are on tivo's site for $20.


----------



## Mark Greinke

I've got a TVS4K in my basement. Haven't used it for a month until today. Same exact problem. Has TIVO confirmed this is their bug? I like the fact this device allows me to connect an external device to the usb-c port, like a memory stick. Thats missing from the Google TV device.


----------



## crackers8199

Mark Greinke said:


> I've got a TVS4K in my basement. Haven't used it for a month until today. Same exact problem. Has TIVO confirmed this is their bug? I like the fact this device allows me to connect an external device to the usb-c port, like a memory stick. Thats missing from the Google TV device.


no it's not. you can connect usb-c hub / storage / etc to the chromecast w/ google tv.


----------



## Mark Greinke

crackers8199 said:


> no it's not. you can connect usb-c hub / storage / etc to the chromecast w/ google tv.


I assumed since the only USB c port on the Google TV is used for power, it could not also be used for external storage. So it can be used for both?


----------



## crackers8199

Mark Greinke said:


> I assumed since the only USB c port on the Google TV is used for power, it could not also be used for external storage. So it can be used for both?


i haven't tried it, but according to android central yes, it can...

Best USB-C Hub for Chromecast with Google TV 2021 | Android Central


----------



## mwhip

crackers8199 said:


> it does, and that's exactly what i'm doing. replacing the ts4k with a chromecast google tv, and using the tivo remote with it. taking the actual ts4k out for target practice before i set it on fire and then blow it up. actually going to purchase two more remotes for other TVs w/ CCGTV devices, the remotes are on tivo's site for $20.


I sold my T4K on offerup for $25. You could use that money for ammo...if you can find it. LOL


----------



## foghorn2

crackers8199 said:


> it does, and that's exactly what i'm doing. replacing the ts4k with a chromecast google tv, and using the tivo remote with it. taking the actual ts4k out for target practice before i set it on fire and then blow it up. actually going to purchase two more remotes for other TVs w/ CCGTV devices, the remotes are on tivo's site for $20.


But the shipping is almost 11 bucks. You can get the whole thing for less than 37 at walmart, and get the 1 yr extended warranty/insurance too- just in case (as Chris Rock would say) it "breaks" after 6 months .


----------



## shwru980r

moyekj said:


> Was forced to switch to a Fire Stick 4K in place of TS4K because of this issue. For certain YTTV recordings playback would video freeze constantly making it super annoying. Not a fan of the Amazon advertising on Fire Stick but at least video freeze problem on playback goes away.


The Fire TV 4K is running Android 7.1.


----------



## Sequoia225

Mine even freezes playing recorded programs. I tried to watch my "recorded" SNL and it kept freezing after playing about 10-15 seconds. 
Man this is really BS. I cant imagine its anyone but Tivo's fault, since YTTV works fine on everything else Ive tried it on.


----------



## andybech

Sequoia225 said:


> Mine even freezes playing recorded programs. I tried to watch my "recorded" SNL and it kept freezing after playing about 10-15 seconds.
> Man this is really BS. I cant imagine its anyone but Tivo's fault, since YTTV works fine on everything else Ive tried it on.


But neither seems in any hurry to fix it given that it has been a known problem for 6 months. YTTV just gave me the runaround that it was not a known problem but they were "elevating it" to the engineers. I like YTTV enough that I probably just want them to send me a discount on a Chromecast streamer, but it is kind of irritating that nobody seems bothered by a problem that I am guessing thousands of users are having.


----------



## Moebius

I turned on the TV to find all my favorite apps had been removed from the toolbar. I actually got excited for a moment thinking maybe they had dropped an update. Foolish me. Tried to watch a recorded program and it was freezing every few seconds. Gave up and rebooted. Admittedly it worked a little better after that, but not much. I’m on the verge of ordering another shield and being done with it.


----------



## Hi8

Yeah, I have two TS4K streamers. They both have the same issue. The problem is ONLY using the YTTV app.

I also have Apple TV , FireTV 4k & Nvida Shield. TS4K is the ONLY one that has this problem. I have ordered a new Chromecast Ultra, soon to replace the TS4K. It's so frustrating having to launch another platform, if I want to watch a recorded show. Live videos NEVER freeze.

Big disappointment, gave them plenty of time to address this issue, with no response.


----------



## Jim Leonard

sandersx2 said:


> I have a wired Tivo Stream 4K and since the latest update, I constantly get video freezing while the audio continues playing. I have a great connection, fast internet, and still have not been able to figure out a solution. Its almost unbearable to watch because of how often it freezes. If I back up and then fast forward, it continues to play. I've tried a factory reset, deleting YTTV and reinstalling, rebooting router and Tivo Stream 4k and nothing makes a difference. Help! Any suggestions?


I am having the same problems. I'm guessing everyone that has this issue had to use Tivo because we do not have smart TV's that have the youtube tv app? I have relatives that recently starting streaming youtube tv, they have newer smart TV's and they do not have these freeze up issues. My tv is around 7 years old. I hope I don't need a new tv!!!


----------



## James Mason

Same problem! We just bought two TS4K for use with new YTTV service after leaving DirecTV. This video freezing is about to push my wife back to DirecTV.


----------



## scottchez

Sling works. But of course Tivo partners with sling so Tivo cares. Tivo does not even list you tube as support. No partnership
The seem to force you to sling
Worked for me. I switched. Had no choice. Freeze makes it not usable. Wish I could return the tivos. I also got two


----------



## Hi8

Fixed MY problem!

Just bought received & installed a ChromeCast Ultra!

Works Perfectly!

Took a while, but was able to get the TS4k Remote paired to it, however it had delayed response to button presses. So, I can't even use the Remote that I liked!

But NO MORE FREEZING!


----------



## moyekj

Problem is the ChromeCast a little sluggish from my experience. I found TS4K more responsive. Ended up with expensive NVIDIA Shield which is responsive and doesn't experience the freezing issue and using Fire Stick 4K on another TV which is also pretty responsive and no freezing issues (but has annoying Amazon advertising).


----------



## andybech

moyekj said:


> Problem is the ChromeCast a little sluggish from my experience. I found TS4K more responsive. Ended up with expensive NVIDIA Shield which is responsive and doesn't experience the freezing issue and using Fire Stick 4K on another TV which is also pretty responsive and no freezing issues (but has annoying Amazon advertising).


I have not used the Chromecast but am wary if it is more sluggish. I like starting a sports game 30-60 minutes behind live and fast forwarding through commercials or even between at bats in a baseball game. A sluggish device would make that annoying. The Tivo did that very well until this freezing issue surfaced.


----------



## Moebius

At this point, I'm just waiting till I see a decent sale on a Shield. I've got 2 Shield Pros, 2 Fire Sticks, and the TS4k in the house right now. The Shields of course are far and away the superior devices. The Fire Sticks are fine, but I hate the Amazon adverts, and the changes they made to the interface. Other than the YTTV issue, I really do love the Stream, but since YTTV is my primary (pretty much only) live TV/DVR service, it's all but unusable for that.

It looks like after 20 years as a loyal TiVo guy, as soon as a good coupon or sale on the Shield comes along, I will be a completely non-TiVo household. I'll just add the Stream to the stack of TiVos in my office waiting to sell or give away.


----------



## James Mason

Finally gave up and returned the two TS4K devices because we liked YouTube TV more than TiVo and Sling. 

Unfortunately, Sling was not an option due to no local channels and we aren’t in an area served by Locast. I had hoped to rejoin the TiVo family because we had three TiVo devices until we moved into a rural area without cable. 

TiVo, we tried. Sigh....


----------



## Diacritical

I don’t know if it’s coincidence or it actually worked, but I just watched 6 hours of YouTubeTV without issue. First time since the last update. Changed DNS to 1.1.1.2,1.0.0.2 and cleared app cache. Now, I’m sure it will happen again once I post this, but so far so good.


----------



## IanC

Nothing works, folks. No different DNS servers, no older app version...it's broken.

BUT!

Let's not forget, this IS a Chromecast. For the CC veterans out there, we're used to running everything from our phones anyway. So do that! I have been casting for the last 30 minutes with ZERO issues! I can't believe it was that simple! Just remove the YouTube TV app completely and use your smartphone or tablet to cast from there.

After spending 4 hours of my life I'll never get back bashing my head against the wall, the lightbulb went off. Now I feel like a super genius, basically...

You're welcome!


----------



## dsa1971

IanC said:


> Nothing works, folks. No different DNS servers, no older app version...it's broken.
> 
> BUT!
> 
> Let's not forget, this IS a Chromecast. For the CC veterans out there, we're used to running everything from our phones anyway. So do that! I have been casting for the last 30 minutes with ZERO issues! I can't believe it was that simple! Just remove the YouTube TV app completely and use your smartphone or tablet to cast from there.
> 
> After spending 4 hours of my life I'll never get back bashing my head against the wall, the lightbulb went off. Now I feel like a super genius, basically...
> 
> You're welcome!


Glad that's working for you. I'm definitely not doing that. At this point I'm just back to fire tv. It's ridiculous this issue hasn't been resolved by TiVo or google yet.


----------



## Jason101

dsa1971 said:


> Glad that's working for you. I'm definitely not doing that. At this point I'm just back to fire tv. It's ridiculous this issue hasn't been resolved by TiVo or google yet.


 YouTubeTV followed up on this issue after their engineers going back and forth with me for 2 weeks. Their response on the freezing issue:



> I'm following up about your freezing playback issue on your Android TV box. Our team looked into it, but still couldn't find a specific cause. We've made several improvements to YouTube TV during this time, which may have helped to resolve your issue.
> 
> I would recommend updating your app whenever a new version becomes available, as issues often get resolved in new app releases.


After going with the Verizon Stream TV 4K (Android TV 10), and running now 3+ weeks without a single YouTubeTV freezing issue, I returned my 2 Tivo Streams on the last day of my return window. I recommend that Verizon Box (the second generation version) as it is much faster than Tivo. Don't go with the first generation or you'll be subject to the same freezing issue.


----------



## Moebius

Starting tomorrow, I will no longer have any active TiVo products in my household for the first time in 20 years. I held out as long as I could, but since YouTube TV is my primary broadcast TV platform, it's become nearly unusable. I held out hope when it only seemed to be affecting Live TV on some channels, but the issue kept spreading until even my recorded programs were freezing anywhere from every few minutes to every few seconds.

I still think the Stream has the potential to be a solid product, especially if you use it where TiVo hopes you will, and get Sling. Interface is snappy, assuming you're not using heavier apps, having the semi-familiar TiVo guide was nice (but nearly worthless if you're not subbed to Sling), and the remote is still the best. In fact, I'm hoping I can pair the remote with the Shield when it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## moyekj

Moebius said:


> In fact, I'm hoping I can pair the remote with the Shield when it arrives tomorrow.


 Let us know how that goes. I briefly paired TiVo remote with CGTV and it worked but was a little flaky with some response delays and not all buttons working so didn't seem like a solid option. I'm using Shield as my primary streamer now and TS4K is in a drawer. Shield remote is not the best so TS4K remote would be great to use if it works well.


----------



## Moebius

moyekj said:


> Let us know how that goes. I briefly paired TiVo remote with CGTV and it worked but was a little flaky with some response delays and not all buttons working so didn't seem like a solid option. I'm using Shield as my primary streamer now and TS4K is in a drawer. Shield remote is not the best so TS4K remote would be great to use if it works well.


I managed to get it paired with the Shield, but it's definitely a bit flakey. Actually, it pairs rather easily, but it seems to "forget" it rather frequently. What's interesting is the first couple of times I just removed the pairing in the menu and redid it. The third time I just put the peanut back into pairing mode without doing anything else and it started working again. I may play around a bit to see if I can get it any more stable. The good thing is since I also have two Shield pros in the house, I'm used to the remote. Truth be told, the Stream is the only streaming device I've found where I like the remote. Have used Shield, Fire, Google, Roku, Apple, don't really like any of them. Of course the fact that I spent 20 years using a peanut in one form or another may have something to do with that, but I think that remote design may be the single best thing TiVo ever did.

Now to see if I can manage to sell 6 different non-lifetime sub TiVos and a Stream for anything...


----------



## bamatt

I used my TIVO Stream for the 1st time in awhile last night & the video was freezing nonstop on yttv. I decided to watch something on Netflix & that had freezing video while the sound continued also. That leads me to believe this is a TIVO issue. I bought the TIVO to see how I liked it compared to my Rokus & well... it's not winning for sure now LOL


----------



## Robbomac

I just bought a Stream 4K, and am having the same YouTube TV video freezing issue.

It seems odd that YouTube TV is now promoting these devices to subscribers given how poorly they work with the service. Since the Stream 4K is an Android device and YouTube TV is Google, they should be able to work flawlessly together. YTTV really should be the device’s featured cable replacement streaming TV service, or at least treated as a co-equal with Sling.


----------



## Jeff Mueller

Just got my free stream from yttv and I have to say I'm surprised to find that the yttv app doesn't work. Different subject, but also not getting Atmos on Disney+ or hbomax. Works on Netflix.


----------



## solutionsetc

Just hooked mine (gift from Google) up last night. Initially I liked everything about it, until I tried YouTube TV. This is laughable!

It took the place of an old Nexus Player that had no issues with YTTV, but this thing is literally unusable.

Has there really been nothing forthcoming from either TiVo or Google in all this time?


----------



## andybech

Someone on the YTTV reddit board said they talked to a YTTV support person who said a software update would be available soon. Not sure if that is on the YTTV or Android side, but hopefully it is true. I am really close to moving on from the Tivo device. Love the remote. I ignore most of the home screen interface as all I care about is how it runs the individual apps.


----------



## solutionsetc

I contacted Google with logs and a video clip displaying what is happening. A YouTube TV team member replied with "TiVo is aware of the issue and has been working to get this fixed. It should be resolved in the near future."

Hopefully it comes soon. I too really like the remote.


----------



## osu1991

New firmware update version 5614 going out today. Notes say it fixes the YTTV freeze problem. One of mine is updating now


----------



## solutionsetc

Initial testing show no freezing on live or recorded shows.


----------



## booyaka619

Thanks for posting about the new FW update. Going to dig mine out and give it a shot later.

EDIT: Can't keep the app open long enough to see if it even works. I'll open YouTube TV and it'll work for awhile, but then it'll close out and open up TiVo Stream without me ever touching the remote.


----------



## overFEDEXed

booyaka619 said:


> Thanks for posting about the new FW update. Going to dig mine out and give it a shot later.
> 
> EDIT: Can't keep the app open long enough to see if it even works. I'll open YouTube TV and it'll work for awhile, but then it'll close out and open up TiVo Stream without me ever touching the remote.


I was going to dig mine out too, but now I'm not expecting much after reading your post.

I bought/have seven firetv's, fire sticks, and Firestick 4k's total. They were on sale Prime days for $22-$25 each so&#8230;.

I've cut ties with Cox cable TV, so all I have is YTTV and BOLT OTA now.

I'll post back later today after trying the TiVo stream again.

UPDATE;

Ok, I did the 814Mb update and NO MORE YTTV FREEZING! No crashing yet either and that's on live streaming and recordings.

I'm going to try Netflix and some other apps next.


----------



## scottchez

NO issues on mine. Now if someone can come out with an integrated Guide for Sling or Youtube TV with Pluto and local tuners
AND
with Picture n Picture, this will be a great product. Right now with this update its back to an OK product.


----------



## booyaka619

Doesn't hard freeze anymore, but it does stutter with mini-freezes and can't be resolved unless I disconnect the device and reconnect it.


----------



## chrisbarnes715

I am considering switching to YTTV for my T4K. 
Are there still any issues I should be concerned of ? Or is Sling a better choice?
Thanks
Chris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

